
The female mathematician who changed the course of physics and couldn’t get a job - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/the-female-mathematician-who-changed-the-course-of-physics-but-couldnt-get-a-job/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9606497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9606497)

